
A Colorful Interactive Graphic Captures 200 Years of U.S. Immigration - fforflo
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2015/03/200-years-of-us-immigration-in-1-colorful-infographic/388571/?utm_source=atlanticFB
======
DrScump
Note that this data set counts only _known, legal_ immigrants; it does not
even estimate undocumented entries.

